# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  ليلة القدر في كتب الحديث التسعة

## فلسطينية وافتخر

ليلة القدر في صحيح البخاري


34حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو اليمان ‏ ‏قال أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعيب ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو الزناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعرج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من يقم ليلة القدر إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

1768حدثنا ‏ ‏مسلم بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ 
عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه 

1876حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يوسف ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ 
أن رجالا من ‏ ‏أصحاب النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أروا ليلة القدر في المنام في السبع الأواخر فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أرى رؤياكم قد ‏ ‏تواطأت ‏ ‏في السبع الأواخر فمن كان ‏ ‏متحريها ‏ ‏فليتحرها في السبع الأواخر 

1875حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏قال حفظناه وإنما حفظ من ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

1877حدثنا ‏ ‏معاذ بن فضالة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏قال سألت ‏ ‏أبا سعيد ‏ ‏وكان لي صديقا ‏ ‏فقال ‏ اعتكفنا مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏العشر الأوسط من رمضان فخرج صبيحة عشرين فخطبنا وقال ‏ ‏إني أريت ليلة القدر ثم أنسيتها ‏ ‏أو نسيتها ‏ ‏فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر في الوتر وإني رأيت أني أسجد في ماء وطين فمن كان اعتكف مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فليرجع فرجعنا وما نرى في السماء ‏ ‏قزعة ‏ ‏فجاءت سحابة فمطرت حتى سال سقف المسجد وكان من جريد النخل وأقيمت الصلاة فرأيت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يسجد في الماء والطين حتى رأيت أثر الطين في جبهته ‏ 

1878حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏تحروا ليلة القدر في الوتر من العشر الأواخر من رمضان ‏ 

1879 حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن حمزة ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏ابن أبي حازم ‏ ‏والدراوردي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يزيد بن الهاد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يجاور في رمضان العشر التي في وسط الشهر فإذا كان حين يمسي من عشرين ليلة ‏ ‏تمضي ويستقبل إحدى وعشرين رجع إلى مسكنه ورجع من كان يجاور معه وأنه أقام في شهر جاور فيه الليلة التي كان يرجع فيها فخطب الناس فأمرهم ما شاء الله ثم قال ‏ ‏كنت أجاور هذه العشر ثم قد بدا لي أن أجاور هذه العشر الأواخر فمن كان اعتكف معي فليثبت في معتكفه وقد أريت هذه الليلة ثم أنسيتها فابتغوها في العشر الأواخر وابتغوها في كل وتر وقد رأيتني أسجد في ماء وطين ‏ ‏فاستهلت ‏ ‏السماء في تلك الليلة فأمطرت ‏ ‏فوكف ‏ ‏المسجد في مصلى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ ليلة إحدى وعشرين فبصرت عيني رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ونظرت إليه انصرف من الصبح ووجهه ممتلئ طينا وماء

1880حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏التمسوا ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يجاور في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ويقول ‏ ‏تحروا ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان

1881حدثنا ‏ ‏موسى بن إسماعيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وهيب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ 
أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏التمسوها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ليلة القدر في تاسعة تبقى في سابعة تبقى في خامسة تبقى

1882حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي الأسود ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الواحد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عاصم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي مجلز ‏ ‏وعكرمة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏قال ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏هي في العشر الأواخر هي في تسع يمضين أو في سبع يبقين ‏ ‏يعني ليلة القدر ‏وعن ‏ ‏خالد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏التمسوا في أربع وعشرين

1883 حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏خالد بن الحارث ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حميد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبادة بن الصامت ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
خرج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليخبرنا بليلة القدر ‏ ‏فتلاحى ‏ ‏رجلان من المسلمين فقال ‏ ‏خرجت لأخبركم بليلة القدر فتلاحى فلان وفلان فرفعت وعسى أن يكون خيرا لكم فالتمسوها في التاسعة والسابعة والخامسة ‏

1887حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهاد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان يعتكف في العشر الأوسط من رمضان فاعتكف عاما حتى إذا كان ليلة إحدى وعشرين وهي الليلة التي يخرج من صبيحتها من اعتكافه قال ‏ ‏من كان اعتكف معي فليعتكف العشر الأواخر وقد أريت هذه الليلة ثم أنسيتها وقد رأيتني أسجد في ماء وطين من صبيحتها فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر والتمسوها في كل وتر فمطرت السماء تلك الليلة وكان المسجد على ‏ ‏عريش ‏ ‏فوكف ‏ ‏المسجد فبصرت عيناي رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏على جبهته أثر الماء والطين من صبح إحدى وعشرين

1895حدثني ‏ ‏عبد الله بن منير ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏هارون بن إسماعيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن المبارك ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبا سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏قال سألت ‏ ‏أبا سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قلت ‏ هل سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يذكر ليلة القدر قال نعم اعتكفنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏العشر الأوسط من رمضان قال فخرجنا صبيحة عشرين قال فخطبنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏صبيحة عشرين فقال ‏ ‏إني أريت ليلة القدر وإني نسيتها فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر في وتر فإني رأيت أني أسجد في ماء وطين ومن كان اعتكف مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فليرجع فرجع الناس إلى المسجد وما نرى في السماء ‏ ‏قزعة ‏ ‏قال فجاءت سحابة فمطرت وأقيمت الصلاة فسجد رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في الطين والماء حتى رأيت أثر الطين في ‏ ‏أرنبته ‏ ‏وجبهته

4110 باب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أصبغ ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏عمرو بن الحارث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن أبي حبيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الخير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الصنابحي ‏ ‏أنه قال له ‏ متى هاجرت قال خرجنا من ‏ ‏اليمن ‏ ‏مهاجرين فقدمنا ‏ ‏الجحفة ‏ ‏فأقبل راكب فقلت له الخبر فقال ‏ ‏دفنا النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏منذ خمس قلت هل سمعت في ليلة القدر شيئا قال نعم أخبرني ‏ ‏بلال مؤذن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أنه في السبع في العشر الأواخر

6476حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سالم بن عبد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ أن أناسا أروا ليلة القدر في السبع الأواخر وأن أناسا أروا أنها في العشر الأواخر فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏التمسوها في السبع الأواخر

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

ليلة القدر في صحيح مسلم 


1268و حدثني ‏ ‏زهير بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏معاذ بن هشام ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏حدثهم ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏من صام رمضان إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن قام ليلة القدر إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

1269 حدثني ‏ ‏محمد بن رافع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شبابة ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏ورقاء ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الزناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعرج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ 
عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏من يقم ليلة القدر فيوافقها ‏ ‏أراه قال إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له

1272حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن مهران الرازي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏عبدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زر ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ ‏وقيل له ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ ‏من قام السنة أصاب ليلة القدر فقال ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إنها لفي رمضان يحلف ‏ ‏ما ‏ ‏يستثني ‏ ‏و والله إني لأعلم أي ليلة هي ‏ هي الليلة التي أمرنا بها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بقيامها ‏ ‏هي ليلة صبيحة سبع وعشرين ‏ ‏وأمارتها ‏ ‏أن تطلع الشمس في صبيحة يومها بيضاء لا شعاع لها

1985و حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏قال قرأت على ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ 
أن رجالا من ‏ ‏أصحاب النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أروا ليلة القدر في المنام في السبع الأواخر فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أرى رؤياكم قد ‏ ‏تواطأت ‏ ‏في السبع الأواخر فمن كان ‏ ‏متحريها ‏ ‏فليتحرها في السبع الأواخر

1987حدثني ‏ ‏عمرو الناقد ‏ ‏وزهير بن حرب ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏زهير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سالم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال رأى رجل أن ليلة القدر ليلة سبع وعشرين فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أرى رؤياكم في العشر الأواخر فاطلبوها في ‏ ‏الوتر ‏ ‏منها

1988حدثني ‏ ‏حرملة بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏أباه ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول لليلة القدر ‏ ‏إن ناسا منكم قد أروا أنها في السبع الأول وأري ناس منكم أنها في السبع ‏ ‏الغوابر ‏ ‏فالتمسوها في العشر ‏ ‏الغوابر

1989و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عقبة وهو ابن حريث ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏التمسوها في العشر الأواخر ‏ ‏يعني ليلة القدر ‏ ‏فإن ضعف أحدكم أو عجز فلا يغلبن على السبع البواقي

1995 حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو عامر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏تذاكرنا ليلة القدر فأتيت ‏ ‏أبا سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏وكان لي صديقا فقلت ألا تخرج بنا إلى النخل فخرج وعليه ‏ ‏خميصة ‏ ‏فقلت له ‏ سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يذكر ليلة القدر فقال نعم ‏ ‏اعتكفنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏العشر الوسطى من رمضان فخرجنا صبيحة عشرين فخطبنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏إني أريت ليلة القدر وإني نسيتها أو أنسيتها فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر من كل ‏ ‏وتر ‏ ‏وإني أريت أني أسجد في ماء وطين فمن كان ‏ ‏اعتكف ‏ ‏مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فليرجع قال فرجعنا وما نرى في السماء ‏ ‏قزعة ‏ ‏قال وجاءت سحابة فمطرنا حتى سال سقف المسجد وكان من جريد النخل وأقيمت الصلاة فرأيت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يسجد في الماء والطين قال حتى رأيت أثر الطين في جبهته

1997 حدثنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن عمرو بن سهل بن إسحق بن محمد بن الأشعث بن قيس الكندي ‏ ‏وعلي بن خشرم ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو ضمرة ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏الضحاك بن عثمان ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏ابن خشرم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الضحاك بن عثمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي النضر ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏عمر بن عبيد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏بسر بن سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أنيس ‏ أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أريت ليلة القدر ثم أنسيتها وأراني صبحها أسجد في ماء وطين قال فمطرنا ليلة ثلاث وعشرين فصلى بنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فانصرف وإن أثر الماء والطين على جبهته وأنفه ‏ قال ‏ ‏وكان ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أنيس ‏ ‏يقول ثلاث وعشرين

1998حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن نمير ‏ ‏ووكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ابن نمير ‏ ‏التمسوا وقال ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏تحروا ‏ ‏ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ‏

1999و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن حاتم ‏ ‏وابن أبي عمر ‏ ‏كلاهما ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ابن حاتم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبدة ‏ ‏وعاصم بن أبي النجود ‏ ‏سمعا ‏ ‏زر بن حبيش ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ سألت ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏فقلت إن أخاك ‏ ‏ابن مسعود ‏ ‏يقول من يقم ‏ ‏الحول ‏ ‏يصب ليلة القدر فقال رحمه الله أراد أن لا يتكل الناس أما إنه قد علم أنها في رمضان وأنها في العشر الأواخر وأنها ليلة سبع وعشرين ثم حلف لا ‏ ‏يستثني أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين فقلت بأي شيء تقول ذلك يا ‏ ‏أبا المنذر ‏ ‏قال بالعلامة أو بالآية التي أخبرنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أنها تطلع يومئذ لا شعاع لها

2000حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن المثنى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏عبدة بن أبي لبابة ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏زر بن حبيش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ قال ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏في ليلة القدر والله إني لأعلمها قال ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏وأكبر علمي هي الليلة التي أمرنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بقيامها ‏ ‏هي ليلة سبع وعشرين

2001و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن عباد ‏ ‏وابن أبي عمر ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏مروان وهو الفزاري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يزيد وهو ابن كيسان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي حازم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ تذاكرنا ليلة القدر عند رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏أيكم يذكر حين طلع القمر وهو مثل ‏ ‏شق ‏ ‏جفنة

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

ليلة القدر في سنن الترمذي

619 حدثنا ‏ ‏هناد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبدة ‏ ‏والمحاربي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن عمرو ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من صام رمضان وقامه إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن قام ليلة القدر إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه هذا حديث صحيح

722 حدثنا ‏ ‏هارون بن إسحق الهمداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبدة بن سليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يجاور ‏ ‏في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ويقول ‏ ‏تحروا ‏ ‏ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ‏ وفي ‏ ‏الباب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏وأبي بن كعب ‏ ‏وجابر بن سمرة ‏ ‏وجابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏وابن عمر ‏ ‏والفلتان بن عاصم ‏ ‏وأنس ‏ ‏وأبي سعيد ‏ ‏وعبد الله بن أنيس ‏ ‏وأبي بكرة ‏ ‏وابن عباس ‏ ‏وبلال ‏ ‏وعبادة بن الصامت ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏حديث ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح ‏ ‏وقولها يجاور ‏ ‏يعني يعتكف ‏ ‏وأكثر الروايات ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏التمسوها في العشر الأواخر في كل وتر ‏ ‏وروي عن ‏ ‏النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في ليلة القدر ‏ ‏أنها ليلة إحدى وعشرين وليلة ثلاث وعشرين وخمس وعشرين وسبع وعشرين وتسع وعشرين وآخر ليلة من رمضان ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏الشافعي ‏ ‏كأن هذا عندي والله أعلم أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان يجيب على نحو ما يسأل عنه يقال له نلتمسها في ليلة كذا فيقول التمسوها في ليلة كذا ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏الشافعي ‏ ‏وأقوى الروايات عندي فيها ليلة إحدى وعشرين ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏وقد روي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏أنه ‏ ‏كان يحلف أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين ويقول أخبرنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بعلامتها فعددنا وحفظنا ‏ ‏وروي عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ ‏ليلة القدر تنتقل في العشر الأواخر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏بذلك ‏ ‏عبد بن حميد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏بهذا ‏ 

724 حدثنا ‏ ‏حميد بن مسعدة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد بن زريع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عيينة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
ذكرت ليلة القدر عند ‏ ‏أبي بكرة ‏ ‏فقال ما أنا ملتمسها لشيء سمعته من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلا في العشر الأواخر فإني سمعته يقول ‏ ‏التمسوها في تسع يبقين أو في سبع يبقين أو في خمس يبقين أو في ثلاث أواخر ليلة 

3435حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏كهمس بن الحسن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن بريدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ قلت يا رسول الله أرأيت إن علمت أي ليلة ليلة القدر ما أقول فيها قال ‏ ‏قولي ‏ ‏اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عني ‏ قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح

3274حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي عمر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبدة بن أبي لبابة ‏ ‏وعاصم هو ابن بهدلة ‏ ‏سمعا ‏ ‏زر بن حبيش ‏ ‏وزر بن حبيش ‏ ‏يكنى ‏ ‏أبا مريم ‏ ‏يقول قلت ‏ ‏لأبي بن كعب ‏ ‏إن أخاك ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏يقول من يقم ‏ ‏الحول ‏ ‏يصب ليلة القدر ‏ فقال يغفر الله ‏ ‏لأبي عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏لقد علم ‏ ‏أنها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان وأنها ليلة سبع وعشرين ولكنه أراد أن لا يتكل الناس ثم حلف لا ‏ ‏يستثني ‏ ‏أنها ليلة سبع وعشرين قال قلت له بأي شيء تقول ذلك يا ‏ ‏أبا المنذر ‏ ‏قال بالآية التي أخبرنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أو بالعلامة أن الشمس تطلع يومئذ لا شعاع لها ‏ قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح



ليلة القدر في سنن النسائي

2173أخبرنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏ومحمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏من صام رمضان ‏ ‏وفي حديث ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال من قام شهر رمضان ‏ ‏إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه


ليلة القدر في سنن ابو داود 

1165حدثنا ‏ ‏مخلد بن خالد ‏ ‏وابن أبي خلف ‏ ‏المعنى ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ يبلغ به النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من صام رمضان إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن قام ليلة القدر إيمانا ‏ ‏واحتسابا ‏ ‏غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

1170حدثنا ‏ ‏سليمان بن حرب ‏ ‏ومسدد ‏ ‏المعنى ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن زيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زر ‏ ‏قال قلت ‏ ‏لأبي بن كعب ‏ ‏أخبرني عن ليلة القدر يا ‏ ‏أبا المنذر ‏ ‏فإن ‏ ‏صاحبنا ‏ ‏سئل عنها فقال ‏ ‏من يقم ‏ ‏الحول ‏ ‏يصبها ‏ 
فقال رحم الله ‏ ‏أبا عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏والله لقد علم أنها في رمضان ‏ ‏زاد ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏ولكن كره أن ‏ ‏يتكلوا ‏ ‏أو أحب أن لا ‏ ‏يتكلوا ‏ ‏ثم اتفقا ‏ ‏والله إنها لفي رمضان ليلة سبع وعشرين لا ‏ ‏يستثني ‏ ‏قلت يا ‏ ‏أبا المنذر ‏ ‏أنى ‏ ‏علمت ذلك قال ‏ ‏بالآية ‏ ‏التي أخبرنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قلت ‏ ‏لزر ‏ ‏ما ‏ ‏الآية ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏تصبح الشمس صبيحة تلك الليلة مثل ‏ ‏الطست ‏ ‏ليس لها شعاع حتى ترتفع

1771حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن حفص بن عبد الله السلمي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن طهمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عباد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلم الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ضمرة بن عبد الله بن أنيس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال كنت في مجلس ‏ ‏بني سلمة ‏ ‏وأنا أصغرهم فقالوا من يسأل لنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عن ليلة القدر وذلك صبيحة إحدى وعشرين من رمضان فخرجت ‏ ‏فوافيت ‏ ‏مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏صلاة المغرب ثم قمت بباب بيته فمر بي فقال ادخل فدخلت فأتي بعشائه فرآني أكف عنه من قلته فلما فرغ قال ناولني نعلي فقام وقمت معه فقال كأن لك حاجة قلت أجل أرسلني إليك رهط من ‏ ‏بني سلمة ‏ ‏يسألونك عن ليلة القدر ‏ ‏فقال كم الليلة فقلت اثنتان وعشرون قال هي الليلة ثم رجع فقال أو القابلة يريد ليلة ثلاث وعشرين 

1177حدثنا ‏ ‏القعنبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن دينار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تحروا ليلة القدر في السبع الأواخر

1178حدثنا ‏ ‏عبيد الله بن معاذ ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قتادة ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏مطرفا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاوية بن أبي سفيان ‏ عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في ليلة القدر قال ‏ ‏ليلة القدر ليلة سبع وعشرين

1179حدثنا ‏ ‏حميد بن زنجويه النسائي ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن أبي مريم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ سئل رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وأنا أسمع عن ليلة القدر فقال ‏ ‏هي في كل رمضان

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

ليلة القدر في سنن ابن ماجة1756حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسمعيل ابن علية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام الدستوائي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال ‏ اعتكفنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏العشر الأوسط من رمضان فقال ‏ ‏إني أريت ليلة القدر فأنسيتها فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر في الوتر

3840حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن محمد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏كهمس بن الحسن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن بريدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏أنها قالت ‏
يا رسول الله أرأيت إن وافقت ليلة القدر ما أدعو قال تقولين ‏ ‏اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني



ليلة القدر في موطأ مالك

612حدثني ‏ ‏زياد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏تحروا ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان

613حدثني ‏ ‏زياد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن دينار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏تحروا ليلة القدر في السبع الأواخر

616حدثني ‏ ‏زياد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ أن رجالا من ‏ ‏أصحاب رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أروا ليلة القدر في المنام في السبع الأواخر فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إني أرى رؤياكم قد ‏ ‏تواطأت ‏ ‏في السبع الأواخر فمن كان متحريها فليتحرها في السبع الأواخر


ليلة القدر في سنن الدارمي

1711حدثنا ‏ ‏وهب بن جرير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏من قام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ومن قام ليلة القدر غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

1715أخبرنا ‏ ‏يزيد بن هارون ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حميد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبادة بن الصامت ‏ ‏قال ‏ خرج علينا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وهو يريد أن يخبرنا بليلة القدر فتلاحى رجلان من المسلمين فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إني خرجت إليكم وأنا أريد أن أخبركم بليلة القدر وكان بين فلان وفلان لحاء فرفعت وعسى أن يكون خيرا فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر في الخامسة والسابعة والتاسعة

1716أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن صالح ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏قال وقال ‏ ‏أبو سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أريت ليلة القدر ثم أيقظني بعض أهلي فنسيتها فالتمسوها في العشر ‏ ‏الغوابر

1717أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن صالح ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سالم بن عبد الله ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏التمسوا ليلة القدر في السبع الأواخر

----------


## مسار الضوء

_

    فلسطينيه وافتخر ....

                كل عام وانت ِ بالف خير  وعيدك مبااااااااااااااارك



جزاك الله خير على  موضوعك نسئل الله عز وجل ان يتقبل  اعمالناااااا_

----------

